# GX5 - speaker hiss ?



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi - i have some hiss from i guess is floor noise - its not terriable - but would like to know if i can lower it even more somehow - i was told that if i increase the signal level - it would lower the hiss ? or get rid of it etc. - 

my system has gotten a little complicated over the years - here is what i have going on - 

Marantz 7002 pre outs - going to an Aphex exciter - going to a EB tech line level - bringing the signal to +4 - 
then going in my DBX EQ and out to my GX5 amp - out to the Klipsch 82s - 

i know everything adds something to mix in terms of noise - and to be honest - its not that bad actually - sounds nice - i do notice the amp when its turned on - gives off the most of the hiss coming from the tweeter - 
i have to get in close to really hear it - i have good hearing and once i lock on to that sound - i can hear it - 

this is with no music playing - just everything turned on - 

So i figured - if its true that i can get rid of that or lower it by giving the gear a higher signal than +4 - 

i started looking and found this - 

http://www.artproaudio.com/products.asp?type=90&cat=13&id=158


difference between this one and the ebtech i have is - this one has a power supply to plug in and knobs to control the level - 

mines has nothing - no power etc. - just plug in either 1/4 or Xlr - which was the reason i got it because of no power etc. - simple - recommended by DBX from there website -- 

Now i am wondering if the ART Pro would have been a better choice if in fact i can get a higher signal out of it - and if that higher signal does lower or remove the hiss - then it would be great - 

but i am not sure of this - would anyone know about this ? any input etc. - 

now if this would work and does raise the signal higher etc. - removes the hiss etc. - 

last question would be - where in the chain should i install this unit to get the best results ? 

the exciter has a -10 and +4 switch - works with either signal - this was the reason i got the pre outs going direct to the exciter with the -10 switch - and works great - 

i figure i would leave it this way and just add the ART Pro after the exciter the same way i have it now - 

any input - suggestions would be great - 

thanks -


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

It's really easy to try the gain thing
just turn your amp down a bit
then turn up the signal going into the amp to get your volume back

But the hiss may possibly be coming from anywhere in your signal chain


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks - i decided to leave it alone - its really not that bad - being that i hear everything and my place is pretty quiet - which makes it easier for me to hear things - i can lower my amp gains a bit and just raise the the volume on my AVR when i listen - i still have enough power - the EQ does add to it a bit also - 

but i do like how it sounds with the gains up a bit on the amp - the volume dosnt affect the hiss when nothing is playing - just turned on - but with a CD playing - it does - and it all depends on the CD at the time - some are very clean and you dont hear anything or very very little - and some are not and you hear more hiss - really hard to eliminate that - i was just trying to lower it when everything is on - nothing playing - 

i think the ART pro may add to the hiss by turning up the gain on it - i really cant say unless i buy it- and use it - 

i already have a line level in the mix to bring it to +4 - for the pro gear i have - Eb tech - passive unit - 

works fine - and didnt add anything neg. to the sound - 

if i knew for a fact - that it would lower the floor noise from the start - then i would try it - but from what i hear - it may add to it - if its coming from the pre outs - then nothing can be done really - 

thanks -


----------

